# Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Bountiful German Baritone, Dies at 86



## itywltmt

Sad news...
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/19/a...scher-dieskau-german-baritone-dies-at-86.html


----------



## GoneBaroque

Sad indeed. He will never be forgotten. Here is the notice from Musical Toronto

http://musicaltoronto.org/2012/05/18/obituary-the-great-baritone-dietrich-fischer-dieskau-dead-at-86/


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Damn. Seriously, I didn't know that he was still alive. He was one of the greatest. I'd be hard-pressed to think of a single singer who appears on more recordings in my collection. RIP


----------

